# Can't open the links in my PDF docs



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

I have created a couple of PDF documents that have links to websites I would like to be able to open easily.  The links are not clickable when I open these documents on my Kindle.  I thought I had successfully done this before, but I am now doubting myself.  It seems as if this should be straightforward since the links work on my laptop.  Is there something extra that needs to be done?


----------



## TheKindleWorm (Sep 11, 2010)

Honestly, I'm not sure regarding links in a PDF file as I don't personally use those on my Kindle. Can you either save or convert to a mobi file instead (Calibre) because links definitely work with this format.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

TheKindleWorm said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure regarding links in a PDF file as I don't personally use those on my Kindle. Can you either save or convert to a mobi file instead (Calibre) because links definitely work with this format.


Thanks for your response. I would prefer to not add another step, but if that is what it takes, I will do it. I am new to the Kindle and really haven't played around with Calibre yet. Waiting to see if there's another way...


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

It is my understanding that PDF links are not supported on the Kindle.  As TheKindleWorm pointed out, they will work in mobi files.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for confirming that, DreamWeaver.  Bummer.  I did try the mobi conversion, and it worked just fine.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

Another question regarding this... I created a word document with a table of contents which linked to the individual sections.  I saved as PDF, and the links to the sections worked beautifully.  Converted to mobi, and links to the internet still work, but the internal TOC links do not.    Is this also something that is not supported, or is there something else that needs to be done?


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

In the event that others are interested and just didn't know how to do this... The Word document needs to be saved as a web page, filtered.  If the web page is then converted to mobi, the TOC links will work.  I'm learning all sorts of things due to my Kindle!


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

Pardon me while I continue to talk to myself.    I should have read one more link that I had open.  The process still works if the original Word document is emailed to your Kindle account.  The resulting file opens past the TOC and isn't formatted quite as nicely, but the links do work if you want to save the hassle of the Calibre step.


----------

